# What do you most associate with Poland?



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Inspired by Panama thread I wonder what you most associate with my country, Poland?

I look forward to reading your thoughts.

Biased people are welcome too.


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Poles!?

I saw a "Snooker trick competition" once and a Polish man just blew everything away with his tricks, absoloute magnifico.

And one of my ex-girlfriends is Polish too!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Lech Walesa - he was the Che Guevara of my Generation 

Warsaw (the Ghetto - sorry, too much movies and books about it), Auschwitz, Gdanzk, Krakow.

Germans making jokes about Poles steeling their cars and smuggle them over to EE...

A country suffering in history always from occupation, splitting up and war. What is Poland? What is Prussia? What is Russia? Pity the country...


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

80's Polish jokes.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nutterbug said:


> 80's Polish jokes.


True, I remember them from MAD Magazine (in return: why Polans can laugh about the WEST) :lol:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Polish immigrants in Northern US, particularly in Pennsylvania and New York (Both upstate and NYC), also in Chicago, IL.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Pope John Paul II and the collapse of communism.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Zubrowka and (stereotypically) beautyful women. Difficult language.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I think of Warsaw and of arrogant and cold Poles in the Netherlands.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Pope John Paull II, Solidarity, and the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Eastern Europe, Pope John Paull II, and getting run over by the German army in WW2.

Oh, and wasn't "Meat Head" on All In The Family (old TV show) supposed to have a Polish background? Not sure why Archie Bunker called him that.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

I dont think of anything nice, I dont mean to be horrible. I do think of Nazi occupation, poverty, and farmers and generally hard working people living in a struggling and difficult country. This is of course due to my arrogance of Poland, However I am sure I would be greatly surprised and find Warsaw a vibrant and beautiful city. 
And the only Polish I have ever met have been quite withdrawn and unsure of themselves, shy etc. but all in all very nice people.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

white bears on the streets of Warsaw :lol:


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

Lech Walensa - from shipbuilder to President - and, together with the previous Pope, very influential in the downfall of communism in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Biased people are welcome too.


That's great, so here I go:

Unreflected exaggerated christian faith, unbearable patriotism, an ultra-conservative government.

But objectively I would have to say it is Jan Sobieski, the Polish king who saved Vienna during the second Osman siege. Thank god for this!
And the last pope, of course.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*The first thing that comes to mind is Warsaw, it's capital. After that, Lech Walesa, Pope John Paul II and, yes, Polish jokes...*


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

The polish food and it's overall greyness..


----------



## Rock Hudson (May 25, 2006)

World War 2


----------



## Rock Hudson (May 25, 2006)

Balikbayan said:


> the previous Pope, very influential in the downfall of communism in Eastern Europe.



Utter bollocks!! He had Zero influence in the downfall of communism in Eastern Europe. The collapse of the Soviet Union politically and economically and therefore its lack of control over its satellite states (Poland, Romania etc) was the reason behind the fall of the communism in Eastern Europe, not some old **** from Poland who couldn't string two coherent words together!!


----------



## Dritt (May 26, 2006)

Poland = Central Pennsylvania.


----------

